# PPI EERM (Camara 6th Ed.)



## singlespeed (Jun 29, 2006)

And I would appreciate any input on additional references. Thanx


----------



## benbo (Jun 29, 2006)

I took the ECC in the afternoon. I used the EERM for a few equations in both the breadth and the depth. The best reference by far for me was the NCEES sample exam. I took a review course and used the notes from the review course.

I also used the six minute solutions and practice problems from "the other board" for studying, but not in the exam. I brought a few school texts but only used them for a couple questions.

IMHO, references are not the most important thing for the Electrical Exam. Unless you are taking power, for which you may use the code book, most of the problems simply require a knowledge of circuit analysis, control theory, etc. You may be able to squeak a few points out of the references, but I wouldn't count on them. Work problems and make sure you really know how to work them.

Plus, for me, it was good I nailed the morning session because I found parts of the afternoon pretty tough.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Benbo

I will also take ECC; I'm not EE by training (Metallurgy) but it's either electrical or mechanical for me because you can only get a PE in Acoustics in Oregon. Since signal processing is a big deal for acoustics, ECC it is!

I'm hoping you and others that have their PEs stick around to help out us "wannabes"


----------



## VTskier (Jun 30, 2006)

I found the EERM to be a helpful book for me in studying for the exam. I've been out of school for 24 yrs and do not have all my college textbooks. The only ones are a circuit analysis book and Stevenson's Analysis of Power Systems.

It was good for me for all the math, economics and electronics reviews. I condensed the chapters into hand written notes, well organized and used those for the test. I did use the EERM also.

I took the Power module in the afternoon. I felt both modules, am &amp; pm, were relatively easy, probably because I studied my ass of. I did 20 - 30 hrs per week starting after Thanksgiving day.


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree that preparation is key - I started reviewing for the PE on May 1st (gave myself a week off after the FE exam) using Camara EERM. I intend to finish a fairly exacting review of this material by mid August.

I will probably take a review class starting in August and I would like to combine that with a review of some appropriate texts or references that specifically address Controls, Communications, &amp; Electronics.

If anyone has any recommendations...... Thanx in advance!


----------



## STLCARDS (Jun 30, 2006)

I used the "the other board" EERM mainly because that is the reference book that my review class followed. All participants in the review class planned on taking the power module in the afternoon so we were able to concentrate on power problems.

I thought the book did a good job. It was little weak in the area of transistors, but other wise fine. I took other books into the exam, but mainly used the EERM. I do not know how you study, but the key for me was working problems - lots of problems. The "the other board" and NCEES sample exams offered good problems to work.

During the test, when all else fails use the basics (KVL and KCL). Pay attention to what the problem is asking. I remember a problem that was very detailed and took a page to describe. There was a ton of information (most of it not needed). What they asked for was very simple and took no more than a minute to do. I remember several problems like that.

One thing that helped me was a list of formulas. About a week before the test I went through all of the sample test problems I worked and wrote down any equation/formula I used. I used this list more than the EERM.

Good Luck!


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks STLCARDS!

I like to do lots of problems (well over 3000 for the FE) and I also made flash cards of the formulas I used to solve those problems.

This go round, I am making a running list of "named" formulas, theories, etc. and also constants. I will start the flash cards when I start the review class.

My worry is the FAQ advice on that other site where they say, more than once, that the controls portion was really tough. My circuit theory is fair, as well as digital, but I know very little about power, and I have no practical experience with controls.

I only want to take this test once, and being the obsessive compulsive that I am... B)


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 10, 2007)

QUESTION!? I have the 6th edition of EERM, but I noticed the 7th edition is now available. From what I can tell the only significant changes were upgrading to the 2006 NEC. I plan on taking the Computer module. Is it worth buying the latest edition or am I fine with the sixth? Thanks!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2007)

If you have the 6th edition give :"the other board": a call. You will find their sales people can be very nice and will tell you if the 7th worth the money or not. I did it when they came with a new version of the sample test and I was told by the sales representative that the new version had no significant upgrades. They only revised some problems and that was it.

Be aware that :"the other board": can be a


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 11, 2007)

> QUESTION!? I have the 6th edition of EERM, but I noticed the 7th edition is now available.? From what I can tell the only significant changes were upgrading to the 2006 NEC.? I plan on taking the Computer module.? Is it worth buying the latest edition or am I fine with the sixth?? Thanks!!!


I think "the other board" meant that they're changing references to the NEC 2005 (from the NEC 2002 version). The next edition of the NEC will be 2008. To see what changes are coming, go NEC 2008

I spent quite some time finding some of the EERM's and accompanying Practice Problems NEC 2002 references in the NEC 2005. On the negative side, it was a pain in the a$$; on the positive side, I became more familiar with the code.


----------



## grover (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought the "the other board" EERM (Camara) for a study guide, and ended up using almost exclusively as a reference for the test (EE Power). I had no experience in fault analysis or high voltage distribution, nor did I have any other references. There were some questions I wasn't able to answer with it, but I passed the test by quite a margin, so I can vouch for that much! Even after passing the test, I'm keeping EERM as a general all-around electrical reference.

The NCEES sample exam had a few NEC 2002 questions that just didn't make sense- specifically, they were asking about motor ratings that I couldn't find in NEC 2005 no matter how hard I looked, and the answer in the back referenced tables that didn't exist. I called one of my techs who had the older NEC and sure enough, they'd changed the motor tables ALL around for 2005. Hopefully they fixed that. I forget what the other issue was, but I'm pretty sure there was another small difference... I don't recall EERM making much reference at all to NEC, to yell you the truth.


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 11, 2007)

SINGLESPEED and GROVER,

Is it worth it to spend the $ to upgrade from 6th edition to 7th? I am taking the Computer module and can't imagine that much would have changed.


----------



## grover (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry, I have no idea what the difference between them is!


----------



## MiaDrive (Jan 11, 2007)

SINGLESPEED,

I took the ECC depth and have to agree with what Benbo said. The EERM is useful in the AM but not so much in the PM. I used a couple of college text books for a few depth questions, but most of it I either knew or I didn't, there wasn't much "looking up" the answer. The Controls portion for the depth was about what I expected; however, I felt that the Electronics and Comm. was much more difficult then anything I had prepared for. I'll post a list of the books I used when I get back to work (My books are all at my office).

My BS is in Mechanical Engineering and I have an MS in Computer Engineering. I do mostly digital design now. I had absolutely no power experience. I did have quite a bit of controls in undergrad, so that helped on the Controls portion of the PM. I really had to put a lot of time in on the Power, Comm., and Electronics stuff though.

I took the Testmasters review which was pretty good for the AM but not so great for the ECC PM. I did use some of their notes combined with my own quite a bit on the exam. I had a list of formulas at the beginning of each chapter of my binder, this really helped too. I also worked the "the other board", NCEES, and Kaplan sample exams (Easiest - Most Difficult) and tried to really understand the questions/concepts. I also worked all the "the other board" sample questions, six-minute solutions, and Testmaster problems.

Looking back, even though I passed, I think I should have really hit the Comm. and Electronics a lot harder! I think I must have spent about $700 at Starbucks during my studying time 

Oh well that is all I can think of for now.....


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 12, 2007)

mbparks2

With Computer depth, I can't imagine that you'll need to know NEC 2005 much; there will be some problems in the morning breadth, but if I remember right, the EERM has the basic tables in the Appendix that you'll need for that. Also, Luis_O provided some links to NEC stuff via Road Guy (I think).

For Power Depth EEs

I found the NEC 2005 Handbook to be a great asset; it not only has the code, but some explanations about applying the code, and historical context regarding the 2002 edtion. It's a bit pricey ($125 new) but I felt I needed it on my shelf anyway.

MiaDrive

There is someone on the board now taking the April '07 test who is asking about review classes - GA Tech, I think. Could you reply to that thread about your Testmasters experience? I took a review class offered through a local engineering society in MI which I found helpful, but doesn't help the guy (he is in GA).

And I now agree with Benbo as well, after passing the EE - Power in Oct. '06, I found the EERM to be very good for AM, though not so helpful for the PM.


----------



## MiaDrive (Jan 12, 2007)

Doh! I guess I should have read the date of your post singlespeed! Oh well that's what I get for trying to help  . Congrats on passing the Oct PE! What made you decide to take the Power depth rather then ECC?

Will do on the Testmasters experience post.


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 12, 2007)

> Doh!  I guess I should have read the date of your post singlespeed!  Oh well that's what I get for trying to help   .  Congrats on passing the Oct PE!  What made you decide to take the Power depth rather then ECC?
> Will do on the Testmasters experience post.


MiaDrive

No worries  And I saw your response on the review class, thanks. There aren't many of us EEs, so we need to band together to help the next batch of examinees.

ECC vs Power

I studied for both - I work in Acoustics and my specialty/interest is signal processing. The content of my daily work is spread across both of these depth fields.

I felt that I had a good grasp of Com &amp; Controls, but I lacked confidence in my ability on the electronics part (load line curves, saturation, etc.). Every signal I measure has mag and phase, and since I do a lot of measurements on motors, I felt pretty competent in Power.

When I looked at the tests, the ECC had way to much electronics for my taste, and I felt like I had a better shot with the Power depth. Fortunately, I made the right choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## grover (Jan 18, 2007)

I decided not to take a class. I'm more of a booklearner, and felt I could teach myself the topics to my own satisfaction better than I could in a class which would likely go over topics I knew well with just as much emphisis. I felt just hitting the books let me accomplish more and faster.


----------



## twada (Feb 8, 2007)

Camara was probably a good reference manual, but I did not see it useful. It just covers too broad, too much. I just could not focus on what I really should study for PE exam. I felt the manual doesn't have many good sample problems. I also purchased "the other board"'s practice problems, but didn't end up using it.


----------

